# Is Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS  supported ?



## bsd_newbie (Feb 17, 2009)

I have tried all the tricks to make this card work in 7.1. But no luck so far. I keep getting the error:

Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

Card works fine in debian 5.0. I have dual boot of debian and freebsd 7.1. 

Kldstat shows nvidia.ko installed.

Tried both ports collections nvidia driver and 180.29 from nvidia site. But no luck at all...same message...

Any ideas..
thanks.
newbie


----------



## adamk (Feb 17, 2009)

Anything odd show up in dmesg?

Adam


----------



## ale (Feb 17, 2009)

According to the nvidia driver documentation your gpu should be supported.
Did you configured xorg.conf properly?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 17, 2009)

bsd_newbie said:
			
		

> Card works fine in debian 5.0. I have dual boot of debian and freebsd 7.1


Try exact same version of the driver that worked @ Debian.

You should also try older versions from FreeBSD Ports/packages.


----------



## Maledictus (Feb 17, 2009)

I have such a card and it's working here. But I still haven't upgraded the X server.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 17, 2009)

I also have this card and stil not upgrade X server and video driver.
Work fine.
My configuration is:

xorg-7.3_2
nvidia driver-180.22


----------



## bsd_newbie (Feb 18, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Anything odd show up in dmesg?
> 
> Adam



Nothing odd in dmesg. 

I have xorg 7.3.2.

When I fire up startx it says - could not open /dev/nvidiactl ....

then the same old message earlier posted...

thanks.


----------



## bsd_newbie (Feb 18, 2009)

bsd_newbie said:
			
		

> Nothing odd in dmesg.
> 
> I have xorg 7.3.2.
> 
> ...



btw, it is a xeon dual cpu (4 core) server, where I am using this nvidia card instead of on-board vga.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2009)

bsd_newbie said:
			
		

> When I fire up startx it says - could not open /dev/nvidiactl ....


Boot to a console (or kill X). Kldunload then kldload nvidia. That should print a message on the console. If it doesn't your card isn't recognized. If you do get the message check if the /dev/nvidia* devices are created.

If anything, it's an NVidia driver issue not FreeBSD, the binary nvidia driver isn't maintained by the fbsd folks. You can post your problems here:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## bsd_newbie (Feb 21, 2009)

*the kernel message*

So definitely there is some failure...I saw these after kldunload and then kldload...

thanks a lot...



Feb 21 03:56:07  kernel: nvidia0: <GeForce 8400 GS> on vgapci0
Feb 21 03:56:07  kernel: vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
Feb 21 03:56:07  kernel: vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
Feb 21 03:56:07  kernel: vgapci0: 0x10000000 bytes of rid 0x14 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
Feb 21 03:56:07  kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
Feb 21 03:56:07  kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
Feb 21 03:56:07  kernel: device_attach: nvidia0 attach returned 6


----------



## ale (Feb 21, 2009)

How many ram do you have? Maybe it's too much?


----------

